
An Unconventional Look at the European Map - DrSheldon
http://www.the-dialogue.com/en/en4-an-unconventional-look-at-the-european-map/
======
brudgers
Interesting that Turkey isn't depicted as part of Europe in either the
author's traditional or contemporary view.

